# What is your Favorite Search Engine



## BlueDragon1981 (Jul 6, 2004)

I use Google.

 What do you all use


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 6, 2004)

Yahoo.  Google sometimes seems more broad, but also extremely variable.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2004)

Which-ever one that gets me the answers that I need without a lot of pop-ups, hype, go here first then go there before getting to what you need and ooohh lookie here! 

Whichever one works best. I've used several if I can't find the specific thing that I'm looking for.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 13, 2004)

Mostly Google, but once in awhile I'll try Yahoo.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 13, 2004)

I usually use Yahoo, and occaisionaly I use Google.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Aug 14, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Yahoo.  Google sometimes seems more broad, but also extremely variable.


 Google.  Best search algorithms, widest database.

 How do you mean, "extremely variable", Feisty?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 14, 2004)

I like Dogpile because it's search results are compiled from the best results from all the other search engines: Google, Yahoo, Ask Jeeves, About, Looksmart, Teoma, OverTure, Findwhat....

I find it to yield the most complete results.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 14, 2004)

I use google and sometimes askjeeves if I can't figure out the right terms to look for and feel like a normal question would be easier.


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 15, 2004)

i use google and sometimes yahoo


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2004)

Google, if I can't find on google it probably doesn't exist!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 15, 2004)

Google.  But thanks, SL TigerLady, I'll try Dogpile too... TW


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2004)

google, it hasn't failed me yet and I like being able to change languages every once in a while just to mess with my kids.  Klingon is fun, so is Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 16, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> google, it hasn't failed me yet and I like being able to change languages every once in a while just to mess with my kids. Klingon is fun, so is Elmer Fudd.


I thought you were joking about being able to change the languages to klingon and elmer fudd..LOL then I found out you really can to that..


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 16, 2004)

Google and Yahoo... but they both use the same Mozilla database.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 9, 2004)

The new search engine Dipsie is being tested. They are going to try and beat google...they have a lot of work to do.


http://www.dipsie.com


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)

Google mainly, but sometimes askjeeves.com


----------



## nlmantis (Sep 9, 2004)

Copernic! http://www.copernic.com/


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 9, 2004)

Well there are a couple that you all might look at.....

 Beaucoup....  http://www.beaucoup.com/
 and
 Momma.......  http://www.mammamediasolutions.com/search/index.html

 these sites contain _*all*_ the top engines......

 :asian:


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 9, 2004)

Go Google then msn cuz its in my browser


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2004)

usually yahoo! since it's my home page...and my yahoo mail account...

all search engines like google and yahoo are iffy...especially if you're looking for a certain product...because, certain companies, give "contributions" to make sure their sites are at the top of the results


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Sep 11, 2004)

Goldendragon:

Are mammamediasolutions and mamma.com the same thing?  

I used to use mamma.com, but now use google mostly.  Actually, exclusively.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 11, 2004)

google, never needed any others


----------

